# Knitting group in Reno, NV



## marlene89434 (Jan 21, 2011)

The knitting group meets every Saturday at Whole Foods on South Virginia Street starting at 8am until about 10 or 11. It is a very casual get together - there can be anywhere from 2 to 12 or more women. We meet in the front of the store where they have table & chairs. If it is nice outside, then we sit outside.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

thank you so much! I have been looking for a local knitting group! I live in Washoe Valley, 56 years old.....


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've been wondering about the details of the Whole Foods group.


----------



## marlene89434 (Jan 21, 2011)

I apologize for my delay in sending this information. I had to contact a friend for details and because she's been busy sewing things for her daughter's wedding, she wasn't able to get back to me. Hope you're able to attend some of the sessions.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't live in Reno, but close by! Nice to know there are some 'locals' here!


----------



## gblaylock (Jan 23, 2014)

A bit early for me (I'm not a morning person) but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## LeahG51 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

